
Scott Morrison says Australia’s political parties have been hit by a cyberattack - Jedd
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-18/prime-minister-scott-morrison-cyber-attack-hackers/10821170
======
_bxg1
Retaliation for the encryption law, perhaps?

